# Draigo and Coteaz, Superbesties



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

I really like Draigo and Paladins, I know there faults but they just seem like such badass units every time I use them. I also like Coteaz, being able to take several squads of henchman with Chimaeras and having a little bit of shooting in with my CC squads.

The list I had in mind does not have a full squad of Paladins, max of 7. I still get two Psycannons and enough survivability to weather quite a bit. I would kit them out accordingly for wound shenanigans. I did this to cut down on points, we usually don't play higher than 1750 points games and the most played is 1500. If feasable i would also Try toting a few in the Chimaera if say I am facing an army that can ID these big guys.

For Coteaz I would take the normal warriors with some heavy options to punch through armor and the like. The main focus though will be on Death Cult Assasins. I will have a balanced make up of units but these guys at least from my experiences just shine. I have taken down full units of Paladins with these guys before. Its disgusting what they can accomplish.

Of course i will throw in the obligatory Psyfleman and possibly Dreadknight but the Dreadknight just doesn't seem too great or perform well for that matter.

I'm thinking I would need a good bit of massed fire, I think I am good on CC capability and even long range with several Psyfleman, just haven't found a decent combination on both.

Does this seem viable as a concept or should I just stick to the regular GKSS and Purifiers for a larger force?

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

The concept is strong if you regulate each unit to its best suited role. Draigo and Paladins are mid range shooters with suberb CC skills. Use them as your shock troops to apply pressure to your opponent. Coteaz is an excellent support character and henchmen are strong at long to medium range shooting (Jokero, Servitors). Keep each unit focused on thier prime strategy and you can get a very competitive list from the combination.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

SlamHammer said:


> The concept is strong if you regulate each unit to its best suited role. Draigo and Paladins are mid range shooters with suberb CC skills. Use them as your shock troops to apply pressure to your opponent. Coteaz is an excellent support character and henchmen are strong at long to medium range shooting (Jokero, Servitors). Keep each unit focused on thier prime strategy and you can get a very competitive list from the combination.


Hail,

SlamHammer has it right. Codex Grey Knights is a good one, but sticking to your units strong points will give you better than average results. Corteaz is a great support to Paladin lists because he allows you to have cheap troop options and fufill your Hq requirement, so more points can be spent on your Paladins. Sparing Draigo saves you 275 pts, which is exactly 5 Paladins.

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------

